# which shotgun



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I am going to buy me a new turkey/coyote shotgun, I am looking at the mossberg 835 ultimag, and the remington 870 sps turkey predator. Do any of you have either of these shotguns. which would be the better gun?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are those the only options on the table ? If not, what is your price range? I like the Browning BPS personally.


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

These are the only two that I am interested in. The browning is a nice shotgun though.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

hoovertx4 said:


> These are the only two that I am interested in. The browning is a nice shotgun though.


Ouch! No Benelli on the table?


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

already have a supernova. Just wanting another shotgun. You cant have to many you know.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I too have found this to be true !


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

can you really go wronge with the tried and true 870


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

hoovertx4 said:


> already have a supernova. Just wanting another shotgun. You cant have to many you know.


My hope is redeemed in you Hoover, both a Super and NEVER too many is exactly right! I'm a fan of both shotguns listed, what are the barrel lengths on each?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

poe said:


> can you really go wronge with the tried and true 870


I don't think so.


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

They both have 20" barrels.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a Browning BPS 26in 12 gauge 3 in mag, I would be willing to unload. It kicks like a darn mule but has a tendcy to kill whatever you shoot from hogs to dogs. Havent never duck hunted though sure it would work fine. Uses the invector choke system. 3 bills and its whoevers to your FFL. Real clean with minor wear and I can send pics if you want.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

My votes on the 870. Have had one for 12 years zero problems lots of dead waterfowl and pheasant.....just freshened it up for turkey season. Good luck !! Tom


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Love my 870 tx4. I have killed many turkeys with mine and can think of nothing negative to say about it. Even have a 20 ga. 870 that I turkey hunt with when I hunt up in the mountains and have to walk a good bit. With all the choke choices we have today and Heavi shot ammo, you can put together some really good combinations.


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey don, you said 3 bills, I will send you my tv bill, my electricity bill, and my water bill, how does that sound to ya. lol. Sorry I couldnt pass that up.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hoover, my friend you can send those bills to me.... even though I wasn't the one that posted that, I'd be glad to take care of them for you.


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

My bad, let me eddit that. lol


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I ment rod. lol


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have the 870 and a supernova...I like both very well...all depend on what kind of hunting I was doing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hoovertx4 said:


> I ment rod. lol


I have his address and will forward them directly to him (I swear).


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

This how I roll........


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I have a Browning BPS 26in 12 gauge 3 in mag, I would be willing to unload. It kicks like a darn mule but has a tendcy to kill whatever you shoot from hogs to dogs. Havent never duck hunted though sure it would work fine. Uses the invector choke system. 3 bills and its whoevers to your FFL. Real clean with minor wear and I can send pics if you want.


Very tempting Big D. If hoover doesnt jump on it or any one else in line. here in a few days shoot me a PM.......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a good deal on a BPS. I love the bottom eject.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Me too...that is why I use the toilet.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You guys are killin me !!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Read about my choice. Et

http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2009/03/nef-pardner-turkey-predator-and.html


----------

